# Friday Pics!!!



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Don't see that every day...









Ugh...








What happens when customers decide to do their own chiller work...









House across the road 2 nights ago. This house is near the Rio Grande in Maverick County.









Same house last night... The lights are random. One night there'll be 4 on. Another there'll be 2, another 3...









New steel toe work boots.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Guts Glory Ram


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Soapeddler said:


> Don't see that every day...
> 
> View attachment 628340
> 
> ...


They had that camel walking around in the old HEB parking lot on 1604 and bandera on Monday.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> They had that camel walking around in the old HEB parking lot on 1604 and bandera on Monday.


I wonder where the camel was on hump day? :rotfl:


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Some from Paradise


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

FINNFOWLER said:


> I wonder where the camel was on hump day? :rotfl:


LOL^^^^


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Not sure if I posted these last week or not...
Baby girl graduating and my boy. So proud of them.







Iguanas at our resort in Puerto Morelos







The girls...I'm such a lucky guy


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Visiting some friends at Their ranch. Ole cocks were huddled under my truck staying dry. Mom with her bass. Me with my bass. My son gettin his yellow belt at karate

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

My son playing with his friend and a sea star found here at the pass.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Soapeddler said:


> Don't see that every day...
> 
> View attachment 628340
> 
> ...


Not surprising. Have you seen how hot it is lately? He should feel right at home.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Chino!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

My boy 








Coolness i hope to reach


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

JuiceGoose said:


> My boy
> View attachment 628363
> 
> 
> ...


Is that (5) mirrors???


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

dbarham said:


> Chino!


Whats up Gilbert!!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

:whiteshee


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

*Met some new people and caught a few*


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Took the family to destin, Well worth the drive


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

A couple pictures from the RMH Tournament a few weeks ago.

1. Our LBSF rig (we drank some beers and spray painted it that night... could have been worse)









2. 3rd Place shark









3. Cool action shot


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*three more from Afghanistan*

Our son.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

This is my rifle. There are many like it, but this one is mine.My rifle is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life.My rifle, without me, is useless. Without my rifle, I am useless. I must fire my rifle true. I must shoot straighter than my enemy who is trying to kill me. I must shoot him before he shoots me. I will...My rifle and I know that what counts in this war is not the rounds we fire, the noise of our burst, nor the smoke we make. We know that it is the hits that count. We will hit...My rifle is human, even as I, because it is my life. Thus, I will learn it as a brother. I will learn its weaknesses, its strength, its parts, its accessories, its sights and its barrel. I will keep my rifle clean and ready, even as I am clean and ready. We will become part of each other. We will...Before God, I swear this creed. My rifle and I are the defenders of my country. We are the masters of our enemy. We are the saviors of my life.So be it, until victory is America's and there is no enemy, but peace!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Three of my favorites from the past all in one picture.
Pizza Inn, 97 Rock and the Houston Gamblers Cheerleaders.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

.


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Our son.....*

This is a photo I will cherish forever. Zane was born on 6/12/13. I can't wait to introduce him to the outdoors!


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Bozo said:


> Three of my favorites from the past all in one picture.
> Pizza Inn, 97 Rock and the Houston Gamblers Cheerleaders.


Where's MOBY??? man the memories....


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

few from our trip to rockport last week...baby girls first trip to the gulf ...her first taste of salt water she just wouldnt stop splashing...and the one with her holding her rod with in 3 min.s she was cracking the handle and shaking the rod and looking up at me with this why the he// aint nothing happening my dad told her welcome to fishing lil lady :rotfl:
and before i get all the hate replies for the kids not wearing their jackets the boat was tied up to the bulk head and we where with in arms reach the entire time.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

The buggars we found under my buddies desk at the office...

My Big Boy practicing to become a professional river tuber...


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Friday video. Several yaers ago but still cute. Mine kid is in white.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Timemachine said:


> Friday video. Several yaers ago but still cute. Mine kid is in white.


nice spinning back kick!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Early Lunch*

Get ready for your stomachs to rumble.. Mine did....

Teal Seared w w Spicy Rhubarb Chutney
Getting the Heartburn on
Polska Time Pierogies
Cheeken Cord da Dave
Not a bad Pizzza ( lol I actually ate out ) 
Trout Fricassee w Spaghetti Squash n zucchini caper lemon butter sauce
Klever Naked


----------



## goosegeisen (May 30, 2013)

Waterdawg19 said:


> This is a photo I will cherish forever. Zane was born on 6/12/13. I can't wait to introduce him to the outdoors!


awesome! congratulations!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Crazy dogs.


----------



## goosegeisen (May 30, 2013)

couple of our engagement pics


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

JuiceGoose said:


> My boy
> View attachment 628363
> 
> 
> ...


that is 2cooler gilbert's ride.



Captain Dave said:


> Get ready for your stomachs to rumble.. Mine did....
> 
> Teal Seared w w Spicy Rhubarb Chutney
> Getting the Heartburn on
> ...


tease?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Darn tapatalk user errrrrror


----------



## goosegeisen (May 30, 2013)

our dogs


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*New Addition To The Family*

Meet Duke born on 5/8/2013.

Picked him up in Port Mansfield last Sunday...slept most of the way home lol.

TH


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Tapatalk wanted me to sign in with facebook to authenticate. Not this day. Lol


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

*Miss Bella*

needs a pillow!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I feel like the dog Captain Dave. I'm so hungry right now, even got a headache, would be sweet to have any of that grub!


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

*Big Girl In Port Mansfield*

Big Trout on Topwater


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

In the restroom of a seafood restaurant in Tomball...Thought it was funny.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Meet Duke born on 5/8/2013.
> 
> Picked him up in Port Mansfield last Sunday...slept most of the way home lol.
> 
> TH


Martin that is one cute pup. Totally loveable poochie!! Congratulations.


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

Money cant buy intelligence...


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

finkikin said:


> In the restroom of a seafood restaurant in Tomball...Thought it was funny.


I don't have a pic of it but one of my favorite bathroom signs was a sign I saw hanging over a urinal which read: "PLEASE DO NOT EAT THE LARGE PINK MINT." :rotfl:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

my grouper from yesterdays new buccaneer trip


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Meet Duke born on 5/8/2013.
> 
> Picked him up in Port Mansfield last Sunday...slept most of the way home lol.
> 
> TH


Looks spoiled aready :rotfl:


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

JayTray said:


> Money cant buy intelligence...


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

My son and the bass he caught this morning on Fayette County Res.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

TROUTHUNTER:

Duke has got to be my new puppy's brother! Its the Kinney/Swanberg batch. I havent picked her up yet because I just had a baby 2 weeks ago but I cant wait. Now I have to go get her!!!! I'm going to name her Blanca or Sugar.


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

First pic wife's first from our new boat 
Then one of us together and one of my 
Other hobby!


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry there's the rest


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

shallowgal said:


> TROUTHUNTER:
> 
> Duke has got to be my new puppy's brother! Its the Kinney/Swanberg batch. I havent picked her up yet because I just had a baby 2 weeks ago but I cant wait. Now I have to go get her!!!! I'm going to name her Blanca or Sugar.


Sure is lol. Go get her...which one did you pick? I like the little female "runt"...she's going to be some dog when she grows up.

Erica's doing a great job with those puppies, that's for sure.

TH


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Introducing Tessa Pearl*

Born 6/12/13. 8 1/2 pounds, 21" long and perfect in every way 

Future CEO of Shallow Sport Boats ....well, co-CEO with her sister of course.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

She's precious!

TH


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Got a bug sent to me...so what could I do? What I do best I guess LOL Had to shoot it under a blacklight for effect. Looks pretty cool. The lower section had to be just a little larger than I like for a perfect fit but only way it would work and keep the bug intact.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's a very cool looking pen Bill...that's talent.

TH


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

On the way back from Destin we picked up a few boxes of Boudin :wink:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

bill said:


> Got a bug sent to me...so what could I do? What I do best I guess LOL Had to shoot it under a blacklight for effect. Looks pretty cool. The lower section had to be just a little larger than I like for a perfect fit but only way it would work and keep the bug intact.


 That looks bad*** , did you set the bug in the epoxy stuff? rs


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Bill, Bill, _*BILL!! *_Wow! That is about the wildest thing I've ever seen. I just had an idea for a good gag gift for Miss Pam...I'll send you one a them big red cockroaches and....awww on second thought, never mind. I think I know where she'd try to put it. 

But really the craftsmanship AND the creative ability is crazy good. Whew!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Bill, Bill, _*BILL!! *_Wow! That is about the wildest thing I've ever seen. I just had an idea for a good gag gift for Miss Pam...I'll send you one a them big red cockroaches and....awww on second thought, never mind. I think I know where she'd try to put it.
> 
> But really the craftsmanship AND the creative ability is crazy good. Whew!


Thanks. It takes a few days like everything does for me LOL I painted the tubes and had to let them dry or they would crack when cast. I added some feathers later to break up all the white. While all this was going on, I had the fresh bugs in the freezer. As it would start to freeze, water would form on top out of the body, I had to stay on top of watching and removing it before it became ice and crack the bug. This one was big enough I could have cut and stuffed but took a risk. I coated it and let it fully dry in a position I liked that would match the tube. I then set it in place and again, had to let it dry overnight. These steps are necessary or cracks or air bubbles would form during the resin casting. If the bug was not clear coated, they could even explode during the heating of the resin. Not fun..and it would stink LOL

I think it was worth the time. For sure not something everyone would like but so far, everyone that has seen it thinks it's interesting.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> Meet Duke born on 5/8/2013.
> 
> Picked him up in Port Mansfield last Sunday...slept most of the way home lol.
> 
> TH


I really hope I am wrong but the first two pictures look like shock collars. I hope I am wrong. Shock collars are great training aids but not for six week old puppy's.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

That's not a shock collar.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Gotta love those redfish. .:walkingsm


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

A few different progression/ CMA weekly pics for the big boys in those fancy offices from us low totem pole men (one of the long time employee mescans that works with us can't get the low man on the totem pole sayin down, lol). Some rub down, lock down and pray for more rain now cause it's one hot, dry sob down south this week. Summer times here boys.:texasflag


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

dbarham said:


> Chino!


Is that the Bubba Blade ?


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll play a bit

my date, old ski boat, Argentina high bird, oldest son's ranch buck

































sometimes you don't see what's coming...


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

New personal best


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Dustin, tell them to tip that bulls horns!! Way to ride rank!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gilbert was at my house this morning trimming my trees...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

LOL! Wus up Gilberrrrt! You the man.

Awesome lanyard.


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

Moby is now in Atlanta Ga Doing a Country Music Morning Show 95.5 FM I Believe
YEEEEAAAAAAAAAA Baby


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

jebatu said:


> Moby is now in Atlanta Ga Doing a Country Music Morning Show 95.5 FM I Believe
> YEEEEAAAAAAAAAA Baby


Getcha lazy arses outta bed! :smile:

Caught some trout and reds off the dock the other night and Pammy cooked them for the girls weekend in Sargent!

I'm in Cypress eating Domino's! 

Soph's home on leave with some of her best friends!


----------

